# Ayuda para encontrar un conversor A/D y D/A



## Tobajas (Dic 9, 2005)

Necesito un conversor A/D para convertir audio analogico a digital cual me podeis recomendar?? La frecuencia de muestreo es 44000Hz y de 16 bits muxas gracias. Tambien si me podeis aconsejar para un conversor D/A.


----------



## fff (Dic 10, 2005)

Lo que necesitas es una PC con una buena tarjeta de sonido, por ejemplo Creative Sound Blaster que hace las conversiones de analogico a digital muy bien, superando incluso las frecuencias de muestreo y velocidad que indicas. si lo que tienes es un amplificador con entradas digitales, philips tiene una grabadora de cd que convierte las entradas analogicas a una digital que la puedes enchufar al amplificador y viceversa, a lo mejor estas pensando llevar vinyl, cassetes o radio a un formato digital, espero haber sido util, bye


----------

